# Leather?



## cwsdude (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I have recently been searching for some good leather for my pouches. I've been looking at Tandy Leather factory, but most of their cowhide dimensions are too big and expensive for me right now. Do any of you guys have any suggestions of a kind of leather or even a different supplier I could check out? I want to see if I can find some nice, cheap, lightweight but strong leather for my pouches. Kinda like the kind Gamekeeper John uses, but his supplier is all the way in the UK. So, yeah.  thanks.

Tim


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Check furnature stores samples. I got a leather jacket for 8 bucks at a thrift store that worked pretty well.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This topic pops up from time to time. For example, see these threads:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19880-leather-for-pouches/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21022-is-it-possible-to-use-upholstery-leather-for-pouches/

Personally, I get my leather from second hand stores: leather brief cases, leather purses, high top leather boots, leather skirts, old leather jackets.

Alas, the leather industry has learned how to split hides, so most of the upholstery leather and the newer leather in clothing is way too thin for pouches. But old jackets that weigh a ton are good. However, you can glue two layers of thin leather together with contact cement and make decent pouches. My experience with kangaroo leather has not been altogether positive ... had the holes in pouches tear out.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I buy leather at Michaels craft store. These stores often have a Tandy section with small pieces. Up here in Canada, the 3 1/2" x 9" pieces are $6.00 and I think the large pieces are around $10.00 (8" x 10.5"). Michaels often has flyers with 40% off coupons. That makes it cheap.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, yeah ... I forgot to mention a couple of other leather sources: leather work gloves, welders apron, softball and baseball covers, softball and baseball gloves ... cheap at second hand stores ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I still have this available. Not sure what your budget is, but will make some great pouches. Same leather as all of my current pouches - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18743-half-hide-of-leather-for-sale/

This isn't something I normally sell, which is why it's posted where it is.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

I used that fleebay thing 

A few more ideas for you:

a leather bookmark?

leather luggage tag?

leather apron < wow.

Leather Scraps

Leather pieces for craftwork

Leather offcuts

Falconry Leather

Falconry Leather Anklets Jesses

Kangaroo and Deerskin Leather for Falconry

saddle leather offcut


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

i get all my pouchleather for homemades from couches i find by the curb.

Hrawk sells kangaroo leather by mailorder.high quality lightweight stuff for very reasonable prices for what ive read. you might want to pm him

the best pouch i ever used (and it looks like it has many more years of use in it) is a SuperSure SuperPouch made by Rayshot. couple of bucks a piece, but sooooo worth the money!

good luck with your quest. 
cheers, remco


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

At Michaels craft store I found these leather sampler packs for about $5. Each of the packs had a different assortment of leather. Look for packs with nice sheets of top grain leather. Each sheet can make a good number of pouches.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

What thickness is the leather you want to use?


----------



## cwsdude (Feb 28, 2013)

Any thickness is good. As long as it won't break under pressure and won't give me nasty hand slaps


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I custom tool leather and buy all my leather through tandy! if you ask them where they keep their scrap and cut ends bin you can get handfuls for just a couple bucks! I use it all the time and pick through to get the good size peices!


----------



## cwsdude (Feb 28, 2013)

FWV2 said:


> I custom tool leather and buy all my leather through tandy! if you ask them where they keep their scrap and cut ends bin you can get handfuls for just a couple bucks! I use it all the time and pick through to get the good size peices!


Probably my best bet... I bought some earlier from Hobby Lobby, but it was way too thin and is stretched too easily. A waste of 30 bucks. I have a tandy leather factory about an hour from my house, so I guess I should just go there and search through the scrap bin for some good sized leather. Thanks so much for the suggestion.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Glad I could help! hope the scrap bin is full!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

See if you have any upholsterers locally near you.. I work in the furniture industry, and our upholsterer saves all the off cuts for me, I literally have about 40 kilos of full grain hide.. in too many colours to mention.. the other benefit of my job is endless supply of hardwoods, and lead from our lead light bloke... the all I really buy myself is my rubber..


----------



## nune (Jan 10, 2013)

cwsdude said:


> FWV2 said:
> 
> 
> > I custom tool leather and buy all my leather through tandy! if you ask them where they keep their scrap and cut ends bin you can get handfuls for just a couple bucks! I use it all the time and pick through to get the good size peices!
> ...


 Hobby lobby has remant bags of leather that I buy for in between 4 and 7 bucks . I get some good pouch material, and other project material from one bag.


----------

